# ou non / ou pas



## Whodunit

Salut, 

j'ai rencontré un problème avec une interrogation familière. Quand je veux nier que je ne croix pas une chose, je pourra utiliser la forme "... ou non?" comme appendice *ou non*? 

Je l'écrivai dans ma rédaction, mais ma prof l'a corrigé à "ou pas?". Je suis sûr que j'ai souvent vu l'appendice "ou non" au lieu de "ou pas", mais je ne suis pas sûr si je peux faire confiance aux résultats de Google:

Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *18 200 000* pour *"ou non?*. (*0,45* secondes)
Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *6 210 000* pour *"ou pas?*. (*0,39* secondes)

Merci d'avance. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Chabada

Est-ce que tu pourrais nous donner la phrase exacte ?


----------



## Whodunit

La phrase exacte est "*Tu m'aimes ou non ?*" On ne devrait pas le comprendre comme pression, mais seulement comme une question normale.


----------



## Negg

Perso, je pense que c'est assez familier de dire ça (mais on le fait tous!)
Alors_ tu m'aimes, oui ou non?_ est peu-etre mieux ou _tu m'aimes ou pas?_ (sous-entandu ...ou tu ne m'aimes pas?)


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est très vrai, Negg !
Mais le professeur a (une fois de plus) raison, car *Tu m'aimes, ou pas ?*correspond à l'abbréviation de la phrase *Tu m'aimes, ou [tu ne m'aimes] pas ?*, alors que *Tu m'aimes, oui ou non ?* est très logique : la réponse est _oui_ ou _non._
En revanche, *tu m'aimes, ou non ?* est grammaticalement faux.


----------



## xav

... mais _Tu m'aimes, ou pas ?_ l'est également ! C'est du style oral. Pour ma part, je préférerais (un peu) _Tu m'aimes, ou non ?_

Quant à _Tu m'aimes, oui ou non ? _sa signification me paraît différente : il ne s'agit plus d'une question, mais d'une pression. La réponse est sous-entendue :
_Oui, bien sûr !_
_Alors range tes affaires ! (_ou_ sois patient ! _ou _prépare le repas !...)_


----------



## Jagoda

Bonsoir!
Est-ce qu'on utilise les 2 formes en français?

"Je crois que la réponse est négative*...ou non?"*
"Je crois que la réponse est négative*...ou pas?"*


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... je ne vais donner qu'une impression, hein, pas une règle formelle ! 

*Je crois que la réponse est négative... ou non* : *non* concerne l'adjectif, car la négation d'un adjectif peut s'écrire (entre autres) en lui ajoutant _non_ (non-rentable, non-dangereux, etc.). Votre phrase signifierait donc : _moi, je crois que la réponse est négative, mais peut-être n'est-elle pas négative, finalement_. _Peut-être ai-je tort de le croire._

*Je crois que la réponse est négative... ou pas* : ici, *pas* est une négation de verbe ; logiquement, pas concerne donc _je crois_. Votre phrase voudrait donc dire : _je crois que la réponse est négative, mais je ne suis pas très sûre de ce que je crois. Je ne sais plus où j'en suis._


----------



## Patricia CREMON

Je n'ajouterai ni l'un, ni l'autre : quand on dit "je crois", on donne déjà son avis. Si on veux de l'aide on dira plutôt : "crois-tu" sous la forme interrogative. [...]


----------



## viera

Aucune des deux phrases ne me semble naturelle en français.


----------



## Virtuose

Quelle question parmi celles-dessous est correcte et plus appropriée dans la langue parlée (peut-être les deux)?
*1. A ton avis, il viendra ou pas?
2. A ton avis, il viendra ou non?*


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais la première est plus fréquente.


----------



## Alex75018

D'accord avec Maître Capello. J'ajouterais que la seconde est peut-être moins évidente.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Bonjour 
J'ai un souci qui hante dans ma tête pour déjà long temps. Je viens de le voir tout à l'heure, et je ne peut plus l'négliger. 

A la fin de une phrase: des fois on vu 'ou non, des fois on vu 'ou pas' [...]
par exemple: 
*ou non:* Acte par lequel l'employeur rompt d'une façon définitive le contrat de travail du salarié pour des motifs imputables à ce dernier, qu'ils soient d'ordre disciplinaire ou non.
*ou pas:* tout dépend si tu veux répliquer durement ou pas
Je me demande si tous les deux sont possible ou il y a une regle que je n'ai jamais su?

Vous pouvez m'aider?


----------



## janpol

les deux me semblent équivalents.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Bonjour janpol:
Merci pour votre reponse. Donc à votre sens, les deux sont interchangeables dans touts les cas? Merci si vous pouvez me confirmer.


----------



## ChrisPa

bonjour
je pense que oui, les deux sont interchangeables

[...]


----------



## raf0708

Est-il préférable d'écrire :
"Que la légende dise vrai ou pas,..."
ou bien
"Que la légende dise vrai ou non,..."

Existe-t-il une règle ?


----------



## xmarabout

La seconde version est mieux mais je ne pourrais donner de règle car les deux versions sont correctes.


----------



## akira7

Bonjour!

Quelle phrase vous paraît plus correcte?

1) La fenêtre affiche si les portes sont fermées ou non.
2) La fenêtre affiche si les portes sont fermées ou pas.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour et bienvenue !

Les deux négations sont possibles.  Il me semble toutefois qu'après un adjectif, _non_ est un peu plus soutenu que _pas_. En tout cas, je préfère _non_.

_… si les portes sont fermées ou *non*_ 
_… si les portes sont fermées ou *pas*_


----------



## Marc81

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> Donc à votre sens, les deux sont interchangeables dans touts les cas?


Non, selon Hanse : seul _*ou non*_ peut être placé devant l'attribut, le participe passé conjugué, le complément d'objet direct ou indirect.
Voir à ce sujet les précisions trouvées sur le site Parler français.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

The Traveler said:


> Je ne sais pas si je dois mettre la préposition "de" deux fois dans cette phrase ou pas.


Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'utilisation de "pas" au lieu de "non" est convenable dans ce cas ?!! ou peut-être que "non" est incorrect ?!

Merci d'avance


----------



## mioute

Les deux sont corrects.

[…]


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Parfait, merci beaucoup mioute pour cette réponse rapide. Vu l'heure qu'il est, j'attendais voir la réponse demain.
J'ai une autre question, donc "pas" et "non" sont toujours interchangeables dans un cas pareil ? 

Par exemple : Je ne sais pas si qqn va ce soir répondre à ma question ou pas / ou non ? les deux sont possibles ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mioute

En répondant rapidement je dirais qu'ils sont interchangeables. En réfléchissant un peu "ou non" est plus utilisé à l'écrit, "ou pas" à l'oral.

J'ai aussi trouvé ça qui me semble une bonne explication.


----------



## pignon

Re-bonjour,
Quelle serait la bonne formule en français pour cette phrase: "ou non" ou "ou pas"? En s'adressant au propriétaire d'un cottage qu'on voudrait louer: "Quant au prix, je voudrais savoir si le chauffage et inclus ou non/pas".
Merci par avance


----------



## Anne-R

La bonne expression est : "Quant au prix, je voudrais savoir si le chauffage *est* inclus *ou non*".


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux négations sont en fait possibles et aussi correctes l'une que l'autre.


----------

